

Death Star Costs $15.6 Septillion, 1.4 Trillion Times the US Debt - jsherry
http://gizmodo.com/5146010/death-star-costs-156-septillion-14-trillion-times-the-us-debt

======
drKarl
Well, it might sound like a lot of money and a lot of steel, and a lot of
penne a l'arrabiata, but it's the Galactic Empire, and it has the economic
power of many worlds, not just one like the Earth, and some of these worlds
might be many times the size of the Earth.

------
nextparadigms
Is this based on NASA costs? Something tells me it would cost significantly
less (just a few septillion?) if SpaceX would be making it.

